# Free Basic Fly Fishing Clinic



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

TPWD Go Fishing (Learn-to Fish Event at Texas State Parks) is having a Fly Fishing Clinic, Saturday, June 28, 9:00-12:00 PM.
A FREE event for ages 12 and up, on Basiis Fly Fishing: instruction in casting, fly tying,knots,safety,fish indentification and converatiion awarenesss. Taught by Rockport Fly Fishers and sponsored by Swan Point Landing,Orvis authorzied dealer in Rockport. All equipment will be provided. Take away a fishing fun pack and door prizes.
Class is limited to 24 at Goose Island State Park, Rockport,Texas. Previous fishing experience preferred. Bring sun protection and water. For more information contact Goose Island State Park 361-729-2858. www.texasstateparks.org , Dave at Swan Point Landing 361-729-7926. RESERVATIONS REQUIRED call CJ Vaughn 512-484-3723, [email protected] 
You'll come and bring a friend. Support Fly Fishing Texas
Rockport Fly Fisher member


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

The email address isn't valid. I tried to send him a message and got a return error message.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Well that just about sums up TPWD! I'm sure if you go they'll have your flyrod cast all screwed up like our state regulations and you'll have to attend meetings all over the state to get it fixed.


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

I did the post and will get the correct email address, sorry for the wrong email address.


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

My mistake correct email [email protected]


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Golden said:


> Well that just about sums up TPWD! I'm sure if you go they'll have your flyrod cast all screwed up like our state regulations and you'll have to attend meetings all over the state to get it fixed.


Golden, as you are the saltwater outings chair for the Texas Fly Fishers, I am amazed you would criticize the volunteer efforts of another fly fishing club. You should know better.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Oyster Dog said:


> Golden, as you are the saltwater outings chair for the Texas Fly Fishers, I am amazed you would criticize the volunteer efforts of another fly fishing club. You should know better.


X2


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

TPWD ISN'T ON MY FEEL GOOD LIST WITH THE WAY THEY ARE PERSONALLY HANDLING SOME OF THE RECENT NEW REG'S AND INCREASED PERMIT COST FOR GUIDES AND FISHERS, TROUT REGULATIONS (GOING THIS WAY AND THAT WAY) BEING INFLUENCED BY THE ELITE FEW AND IGNORING FACTS OFFERED BY THE MANY VERY KNOWLEDGABLE. I'M ALL FOR THE KEEP FIVE ON THE TROUT/THE NEW FLOUNDER AND TROUT BREEDING PROGRAMS ECT. BUT COM'N YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT'S BEEN GOIN ON BEHIND CLOSED DOORS. IT ISN'T GOOD EITHER. ROCKPORT FLYFISHERS DOESN'T NEED TPWD TO HOLD A CASTING CLINIC, IT NICE YOU OFFERED TO HELP BUT TEXAS FLYFISHERS HOLDS THIS TYPE OF OUTING SEVERAL TIMES A YEAR W/O TPWD! AS A CLUB WE TRY TO STAY INDEPENDENT OF THE POLITICAL ARM OF FISHING. RANT OVER PEACE! OH YEAH X2


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I CAN SEE AN ATTEMPT AT SOME TOUNGE AND CHEEK DIDN'T WORK WELL. I APOLOGIZE! ALSO NOTHING MALICIOUS MEANT TOWARDS ROCKPORT FLYFISHERS, TFF DOES THIS KIND OF THING SEVERAL TIMES A YEAR ALTHOUGH WE DON'T AS A CLUB GET ENTANGLED WITH ANY OF THE POLITICOS...IMHO TPWD HASN'T BEEN HANDLING PERMITS FOR GUIDES, FISHERS AND OTHER NOTABLE REGULATIONS VERY WELL LATELY AT THE COST OF CAUSING A SPLIT IN THE FISHING COMMUNITY. THE WAY IT IS HEADING NOW IT WILL SOON BE LIKE HUNTING MORE COST THAN FUN! LOOK AT WHAT IS GOING ON AT ROLLOVER PASS, WHAT IT TOOK TO SAVE THE MANSFIELD CUT (THANKS CAPT'N SANDIFER). RANT OVER X2 PEACE


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

Guy's
I wish I hadn't put the post on 2coolfishing all I and Rockport FlyFisher is trying to do is help people learn to fly fish. This same type of free fly fishing clinic is going on in June at 3 other state parks. 
All I can say is: If you don't like TDPW and the way thye do bisiness DON'T HELP NEW PEOPLE LEARN TO FLY FISH AT A TDPW EVENT.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

I think its rediculous that people would have anything bad to say about a free event organized to spread and promote our sport regardless of who is associated with it. Beto I hope you and the Rockport guys have a great turn out and a fun event! I wouldn't worry too much about what people say on here, if you look at their post history its negative about everything that other people put up... some people just aren't happy with their lives and think they're better than the rest of us.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*CTFF fly fishing clinic, Sat. June 11*

Our Central Texas Fly Fishers club, (ctff.org), has several TPW certified Angling Educators. We are hosting a free clinic this Saturday, along with TPW. There may still be some spots open. Register at the TPWD website.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*CTFF fly fishing clinic, Sat. June 11*

Our event went well, with 24 students attending. All instruction was done by our club members, most of whom are TPWD certified Angling Educators.

Thank you for the original posting on this subject . . . . as we all do our part to attract more folks to the great sport of fly fishing.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

Flyfishingmike,
I glad you'll event was successful. You'll keep up the good work.
beto6059


----------

